# How to tell if a cat is pregnant?



## Venusworld21

I have taken in a foster cat and her 3-4 week old kittens. The kittens are now roughly 8-9 weeks, but smaller than they should be (no one is 2 pounds yet), so I have not taken them off her yet. I am worried because she seems to be gaining weight around her middle but nowhere else. I have wormed her, so it shouldn't be from that.

I am trying to figure out how to tell if she is pregnant. She would have to be at least 5 weeks along, as that's how long I've had her (and there is no way she could have been impregnated here). Most of the signs I find refer to nipples pinking up and swelling, but since she's already nursing, those are useless for me. What other signs are there, or what other things could I watch for?

I can take her to a vet if need be, but I am trying to keep costs to a minimum. If she is not pregnant I plan to get her spayed right away, along with the kittens. If she is pregnant, she is too far along for me to feel comfortable spaying. 

Picture taken 5 days ago:


----------



## catloverami

She looks pregnant to me. Is she ravenous for eating? She should be if she's pregnant. You should be able to feel some movement. Cats can get pregnant right after having a litter....sure she didn't sneak out somewhere? The kitties should be weaned as soon as possible and only let them nurse once a day for a very shot time. It's very hard on her to be nursing and pregnant at the same time.


----------



## minikin44

Something is definitely going on because that is not a normal waistline :-/


----------



## Venusworld21

I am 100% sure she didn't get pregnant here (all my boys are neutered and she hasn't left the house, not even an accidental escape). However, the kittens were 3-4 weeks old when she came here, so it's entirely possible she was already pregnant when I got her. I took her to the shelter yesterday (the vet tech who works there did me a favor) and she said she couldn't say for sure if she was pregnant when she felt her belly. 


She is eating constantly, but so do most of the nursing queens I've fostered, and since she already had the kittens when I got her, I can't say for sure that she's eating more, less, or the same as usual (though judging by how skinny she is I'd say she's getting fed considerably better here than she was at her old home).


My plan was to pull the kittens off her this weekend, but I can do it earlier. I'm trying to balance the needs of the kittens (who are small and need all the nutrients they can get) with the needs of the mother (who is skinny and in need of proper care herself) and with the needs of her potentially unborn kittens (mama didn't start to "show" until about 5-6 days ago, so I haven't been treating her like she was pregnant. I assumed she wasn't, given her poor body condition when I got her and the fact that she's already feeding 6 kittens). 

It sounds like the general consensus is that she's pregnant.  Poor mama kitty. In that case, the needs of mom and unborn babies outweigh the needs of the older kittens, so I'll pull her off them tonight and get her packed with as much kitten food as she'll eat. If she's not pregnant, no harm done, she'll just be a little healthier than she is now.


Thanks!


----------



## minikin44

Poor little girl indeed  She doesn't look very big and I'd bet she's not very old... I'm glad she's in your hands now instead of her former owner's and I'll bet she is too!!


----------



## Venusworld21

She's at least 3-4 years old, per her former owners. And the kittens she has now are apparently her fourth litter. It seems she is pregnant with her fifth. As I understand it, the other foster mama I have, Lucy, is one of her daughters from a previous litter. Poor mama Tootsie has had a rough life so far. She's strong though, and a survivor. We'll get her through this and on to better things.


----------



## Arianwen

Since the vet tech couldn't feel the kittens which is what I would regard as the most "main-line" way of telling, you'll have to wait and see (they thought my Lottie was pregnant when she was first taken to the shelter but she wasn't) and keep an eye out for the other signs like changes to the nipples (except that would be harder to spot if she is still feeding). Her behaviour should start giving clues as well - in particular the urge to nest.


----------



## Venusworld21

She does like to go poking around the house quite a bit, but as she's never been an inside kitty before, I can't tell if she's looking for a spot to give birth or just really curious about what the inside of a house looks like. 

She's separated from the current batch of kittens as of last night, so she'll have some time off to build up her strength a little, whether she's pregnant or not. We'll know in the next 2-3 weeks whether or not she's pregnant...she would have to be at least 5 weeks along now (but could be as much as 8 weeks, based on the age of her current kittens) so if nothing happens in the next 2-3 weeks, we'll know she's not pregnant and she can be spayed along with her kittens. If she is pregnant, she should give birth or be within a few days of giving birth at the end of 2-3 weeks and we'll find out that way. 


Poor Tootsie. I'm exhausted and I'm not even the one (possibly) having the babies.


----------



## spotty cats

After 3 weeks kittens are easily felt, but your vet may not be too familiar with pregnant cats. Nursing is going to distort the usual nipple signs. Hopefully she isn't pregnant, the poor girl.


----------



## Venusworld21

When I feel her, I can feel what seem to be little heads, but I figured if the vet tech couldn't feel anything, then I must be the one who is wrong. I'll get another picture of her today. If she is pregnant, she'd be approaching at least 6 weeks along.


----------



## minikin44

If you think you feel heads, I'd bet you feel heads... maybe the babies were just not in a good position when the tech felt her.


----------



## Venusworld21

Photo from tonight:











She's been separated from the babies for the last several days. I let her and them out tonight for some play time in the house, though they were not nursing. Her poor nipples feel as though they might explode, they are so swollen.


----------



## my5kitties

That's how Midnight looked when we took her in on May 27, 2005. Two weeks later, on June 9, she gave birth to 4 kittens. Two were stillborn :'( and two survived . And I agree with minikin44, if you think you feel heads, then more than likely, you're _feeling_ heads. With Midnight, I had no clue that she was pregnant, but my daughter thought that Midnight was. She asked me feel Midnight's sides to see if I felt anything odd. I felt her sides and said that what she was feeling was probably one of Midnight's "ribs". Um...yeah, those weren't ribs. They were kittens.


----------



## Venusworld21

I am very worried about her kittens. Given her poor condition when I got her and the fact that she was already nursing six kittens (there were 7. One had died, which is part of what prompted me to hurry up and get her out of her previous situation) it didn't occur to me at all that she might be pregnant. She was wormed with strongid and treated with frontline before she ever started to show and now I'm hoping I haven't hurt the unborn kittens with any medicines. She has to be closing in on 6 weeks along now, at least (could be further, but can't be less) so I guess I'll know soon enough. I'm crossing my fingers for healthy babies who won't cause her too much trouble.


----------



## Arianwen

Those are the previous kittens?

Personally, I'd take her back to the vet. We took one of ours to the vet tonight with a lump - both my sister and I commented on the fact we would have thought she was pregnant except that we knew it was impossible. The vet agreed with us.


----------



## Venusworld21

Those are the previous kittens, yes. They're about 9 weeks now. 5 of the 6 are over 2 pounds, finally. The runt is still about 1.75 lbs, but gaining well. 

I was planning on giving her one more week off the kittens to relax, gain weight and see if anything declares itself in terms of the possible pregnancy. She seems to be getting bigger, so pregnancy seems ever more likely. If there's no "movement" on the baby front within a week, I'll take her to my vet to see what they think (the lady I took her to before is a vet tech at our local shelter, so not a proper vet appointment, but the price was right and the source was credible).


----------



## Venusworld21

I can feel movement now, when I put my hands on her sides. Movements too big to be caused by gas bubbles and such. She's still getting bigger and her stomach feels much more "solid" than before. I've had her 6.5 weeks now, so she has to be at least that far along, though I'll bet further--I think she's pretty close to term. She's been off her older kittens for over a week and while her nipples are no longer stretched to exploding point, there is still milk present. I'm officially on kitten watch. 

I'm going to be sending the older 6 kittens to be spayed/neutered at the end of this week, provided Itsy (the runt) hits the 2 lb mark before then. They should be ready to go up for adoption in about 2 weeks.


----------



## catloverami

I would give"Itsy" a little more time, closer to 3 lbs. if possible before neuter/spay. Hope you're able to find some good homes for her kittens. When she has her new litter, she'll likely want to nurse the older ones too, if they're near her, so I suggest you keep them separate from her. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Leazie

Poor Momma. Thank goodness she is under your care.


----------



## Arianwen

Any progress report?


----------



## Venusworld21

Mama Tootsie is still pregnant. I'm pretty sure she's going to explode though--she's huge. Itsy is up to 1 lb 14 oz. I'm making the kittens' spay/neuter appointment for Thursday. I wouldn't mind waiting longer, until Itsy was bigger, but I really don't have the space to have multiple litters at once and I'm not sure exactly how I'll arrange everyone once Tootsie does pop. Tootsie *HATES* the large crates I have on hand--she needs a large-ish but enclosed space, which means either laundry room or bathroom. We only have 1 bathroom in the house, so she'll probably get the laundry room--much less human traffic in there. I don't want to put her older kittens in the garage (where Lucy is staying) 1.) because of the temperature--it's not freezing here but is getting cold and 2.) because it's not a very clean spot for their surgical wounds to heal up after they get snipped. I don't have a crate big enough for 6 kittens to live in. They'll probably stay in the bathroom for a few days post surgery and then they'll just have to be in the main part of the house with my permanent kitties until they get adopted. They will like that, but my permanent kitties will pitch a fit. Which is why I want to get them snipped and into homes asap. 

I'll try to get another picture of mama's enormous belly.


----------



## Venusworld21

She's a lot less active the last few days, preferring to just lay there. She seems to have slowed down on her massive food binge and is eating roughly the same as a "regular" (non pregnant) cat the last 24 hours or so, but definitely still eating. Her last litter (the ones who are going to be spayed/neutered soon) had 7 kittens (one died before I was able to bring them to my place)....hopefully this litter is considerably smaller. 

Updated photos:



















Her belly rests on the table while she's eating now:


----------



## minikin44

Poor Mama Tootsie... I'm just glad you're taking care of her now! It makes me sad that she's had to have so many litters because of irresponsible owners. I don't know much about those medicines and whether or not they could cause birth defects, but you didn't no, so even if they did it's not your fault. Hopefully the kittens will all be just peachy and the worrying will be for nothing. *Paws crossed and prayers sent your way* Keep us posted!


----------



## my5kitties

Yes, please keep us posted. Mama Tootsie reminds me so much of my Midnight that they could be twins.


----------



## Venusworld21

Still no babies but she's furious I won't let her back in the garage. I think she decided her nest would be out there and is having to change her plans. Right now she's still parked in various spots around the kitchen and looking huge and uncomfortable. No signs of labor though.


----------



## Venusworld21

I thought she was going into labor last night and sat up with her until 2 am. Still no babies this morning though, and no signs of labor or distress, so I think I just got myself all excited for nothing. Her older babies are all getting spayed/neutered in the morning. She really needs to have these kittens. Any larger and I fear she will explode!


----------



## Venusworld21

STILL no babies. I've had her 7.5 weeks now, so she has to be getting close... I'm going to be so frustrated if she makes me wait another week and a half, partly because I'm impatient and partly because that would mean she got knocked up practically the day I rescued her, which would be extremely sad--if only I'd been there a few hours or days earlier, she wouldn't be pregnant. 

My friend down in Texas who does cat rescues had a mama cat who got absolutely huge and the affectionately called her the "purring bus." I may have to dub Tootsie with that nickname if she doesn't pop soon.


----------



## rightsaidfed

I can't wait to see the new kittens - talk about getting more than you bargained for!

You're going to be so busy with 6 recovering from surgery, mom going into labor, and however many new kitties probably in the same week!

From an outside perspective my first thought is "OMG so many cute kitties!" If it were me, I'd be so overwhelmed though. 

Do you have homes lined up for the previous kittens yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen

Just bear in mind that the mother cat's attitude to the first wave of kittens will probably change with the arrival of the new ones.


----------



## Venusworld21

I don't plan on letting the older kittens have any contact at all with their mother once her labor starts. Right now everyone comes out to play in the house together and once in a while one of them will try to con her into feeding them, but for the most part their contact is limited. Once mama goes into labor she'll be in the laundry room with her new babies and the older kittens won't be allowed in at all, nor will any of the other cats. She'll have the laundry room completely to herself with just me coming in sometimes to "bother" her by feeding and checking on the babies. I'll only have the older ones for about another week or so. I am working on starting to get homes lined up for them. Everyone is doing well post-surgery, so I am on track for being able to home them this coming weekend. At the rate she's going, Mama Tootsie won't have popped by then anyway. Still no babies as of this morning and no signs of labor. She's huge. I'll see about getting an updated photo.


----------



## CatMonkeys

Poor Tootsie (and poor you!) with so many babies! Sounds like a very busy house this week. Can't wait to see pictures of mama cat with her new kittens when they finally arrive!


----------



## Venusworld21

Still no babies. I've had her 8 weeks as of tomorrow, so she's got to be within a week. She's starting to get that look on her face that I see on pregnant women between 8.5 and 9 months....the "just get the kid(s) the heck OUT of me...this is uncomfortable!" look.


----------



## Lilykit

wow poor mama cat. and so many kitties!


----------



## my5kitties

Any word on Tootsie?


----------



## Venusworld21

Still pregnant.  I've had her for 8 weeks and 1 day, so she MUST be close. She's not showing any signs of imminent labor. Still got up to 10 more days to go to be considered within a normal term pregnancy. If she hasn't had them by next weekend I'll be taking her to my vet. I'm starting to get worried, but mama Tootsie isn't showing any signs of distress or problems, so for now I just have to sit on my hands. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy

Good luck!


----------



## Venusworld21

Taken this morning...she's at least 8 weeks and 3 days along:




























She looks "smaller" from the top though (and her hips finally aren't so bony!). Does this mean she's "dropped" and we're getting close?


----------



## my5kitties

Her shape does look different in that last picture. I hope this means that she's getting close. And I have to say, Tootsie looks just like my Midnight. Beautiful little girl you have there, Venusworld21.


----------



## catloverami

You should be _seeing and feeling_ _lots of movement_ of the kittens in the abdomen. If you're not, and it does look to me like she's smaller in the abdomen from a previous photo, it possible she's resorbing the fetuses who may have died or she's having a "false pregnancy". If there'a any kind of foul smelling discharge, get her to the vet right away. Yes, it's a waiting game and I know how nerve wracking it can be.


----------



## Arianwen

have you been able to feel movement (or even see it sometimes)?


----------



## Venusworld21

When I put my hands on her and feel movement, it's very small movements, like it always has been, but they do seem more frequent now. I have never been pregnant myself and never spent much time around people or cats who are, so I don't have much pregnancy experience. I'm not sure what the movements should feel like. 

So far as discharge, the only thing her back end smelled like is a bit of poo (Oh yeah, I smelled it), so we're good there. I haven't seen any excessive licking or any signs of discomfort or irritation either.


----------



## Venusworld21

Still no babies. I've had her 61 days so far.


----------



## catloverami

She's still within the time frame.....usually it's 63-65 days, tho Ive had some queens go longer to 67 days. So hang in there, it sounds to me as if she''s going to have a very small litter, maybe 2, but it actually feels like little kicks when the kittens are active. Often the kittens gets quieter a day before the birthing, but every cat is different. Some queens like their owner to be present during the birthing, others want to do it all on their own. Had a queen once, and never saw her have her kittens, as she never indicated to me when it was "time" and usually had them in the middle of the night. Other queens insisted I sit beside them and if I got up to leave to go to the washroom would get very upset and follow me. She's an experienced queen and has had a successful litter, so I wouldn't worry. Just stay calm and relaxed and talk to her sweetly. Goood luck, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Venusworld21

That's what I was thinking (hoping?) too, is a very small litter with just 2-3 instead of 7 like her last batch. That could explain why her belly looks different sizes if there's only a few and they keep changing position. 


On the feeling them move thing...I'm horrible at that. The only other pregnant cat I've been around recently was Azula, the mother of my cat Erek (who is 9 months old today, happy birthday big guy!). Long story but basically owner wanted to dump her on craigslist 'cause she was pregnant and owner didn't want to deal with kittens and her two small children being attached. I offered to foster her and deal with the kitten stuff if she wanted mama back and would pay for the spay surgery. Azula came to my house 4 days before she popped out 5 kittens. Her owner kept putting my hand on her stomach and saying "do you feel that!? They're kicking up a storm!" I couldn't feel a darn thing, but she popped 4 days later, so I think I'm just bad at pregnancy stuff, lol. I can't feel tons of movement, but I don't count that for much, since I couldn't feel movement on a cat who was very definitely pregnant.


----------



## Arianwen

If nothing happens in the next day or two, it might be worth asking someone else to take a look - a vet if you can manage it but, if not, maybe someone who has been around pregnant cats quite a bit.


----------



## Venusworld21

I am planning to take her to my vet either friday or saturday if nothing has happened by then. Everywhere is closed on Thursday for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Venusworld21

Still nothing on the baby watch.


----------



## Venusworld21

Nothing still. I'm going to try to get her in to the vet tomorrow. I've had her 65 days as of today.


----------



## Venusworld21

I called the vet and they were actually able to fit us in today, so Tootsie got checked out tonight. The vet spent quite a bit of time palpating her, listened for heartbeats, took her temperature, palpated some more and the finally declared her....


NOT PREGNANT!  


However, she does still "look" very pregnant. Vet says it was either a false pregnancy, or she could have been pregnant but miscarried. Either way, she's not pregnant now and will be having her spay surgery in a couple weeks--just as soon as we can get her milk fully dried up. No more babies for Tootsie, ever. And boy does she deserve it!


----------



## catloverami

Well that's a relief all around and a good result I'd say. Yes, it will be best that "Tootsie" gets spayed.


----------



## Arianwen

Good result!


----------



## Venusworld21

I am pleased with it. A little sad that there won't be the babies I was expecting, but only because I was expecting them. This is really the best possible outcome for Tootsie and for Christmas she'll get the gift of having the rest of her life to herself---no more babies.


----------



## Venusworld21

I just re-read this thread and wanted to share another update on Tootsie. Based on the progression of photos (wow she was big for a while there) I'd say she probably was pregnant and lost them/aborted. I don't think it was a false pregnancy. 

I swung by my vet tonight and grabbed her some stronger wormer. She's still pretty big, but since she's not pregnant the next most likely option is worms. I hid the pills in pill pockets and she happily scarfed them down. I'll post another photo of her in a few days.

Four of her six kittens have been adopted and I'm going to get her in to be spayed before xmas. I just have to make the appointment in between all the other craziness I've got going on. 

Tootsie is on her way to her happy ending.


----------



## catloverami

If she has/had worms, her kittens will too as they can get them through nursing. So better get the kittens wormed too if you haven't already.


----------

